

﻿South Korea: Super fast, and finally Free - SkyMarshal
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/South-Korea-Super-fast-and-finally-free-1034389.html

======
SkyMarshal
Abstract: _"Imagine a country that has one of the best Internet
infrastructures in the world, and yet its government effectively forbids the
use of GNU/Linux through a requirement that everyone employ a decade-old
Windows-only technology for many key [eg, requiring encryption] online
transactions. That country is South Korea, where 1 Gbits/second Internet
connections are planned for 2012; and that Windows-only technology is
ActiveX."_

